# Just Because It's Hot: Audi TTs on A8 20-inch Wheels



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out this cool OEMplus application. That's the machined 20-inch RS4-design wheel that's sold as optional on the A8. Audiblog.nl has collected two photos, a white S-line roadster (above) and a black coupe (follow the link), of the wheels on the second-gen TT. While we're not sure the ride would be all that great with such low profile tires, the look is undeniably amazing. Check out the other shot after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Just Because It's Hot: Audi TTs on A8 20-inch Wheels ([email protected])*









Niiice!


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Just Because It's Hot: Audi TTs on A8 20-inch Wheels (BMWBig6)*

They look really good. 



They are a popular wheel choice in Germany, must be the good roads, as I know they would be impossible to run here in Ireland.
But pretty much any wheel size 18" and bigger looks amazing on the TT when lowered

















_Modified by conneem-tt at 6:13 PM 1/9/2009_


_Modified by conneem-tt at 6:14 PM 1/9/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Just Because It's Hot: Audi TTs on A8 20-inch Wheels (conneem-tt)*

Nice.


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

looks amazing! and everyone laughed when i wanteds 20s


----------



## radicalrev (Jan 15, 2009)

new here!! what suspension are the car lowered on?


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (radicalrev)*

Mine is lowered on KW Variant 2 coilovers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (conneem-tt)*

Is yours the blue one at the bottom?


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

Sorry... but I'm still laughing... IMHO 20" is still to big... They look like wagon wheels! Plus have fun with bent rims


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (353S)*

Silly looking.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Is yours the blue one at the bottom?

Yep, it's Dolphin Grey


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (353S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *353S* »_Sorry... but I'm still laughing... IMHO 20" is still to big... They look like wagon wheels! Plus have fun with bent rims









Looks are subjective to be sure, but I personally love the look. Practically speaking I agree that I wouldn't do it on a car for daily driving, at least not on the pot-holed Pennsylvania roads I drive every day. Still, I don't mind looking at the pics.


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

yea, im liking it, perfect stance too!


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (dinopjetrovic)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

